# Considering Mirena... Does it hurt to put it in?



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone. If you read my last post, I was thinking about getting the Mirena for b/c. I have been on Depo for 11 years and it is starting to affect my bones. Anyway, I think I am going to go ahead and get the Mirena. Does it hurt when it is put in? Is it more uncomfortable than a pap smear? Does it take long to put in? I also have IBS-D, so it worries me that my stomach would act up while they're putting it in... Well, at least the bathroom is only across the hall. If anyone has any advice, I would really appreciate it. I just got my last depo shot 2 weeks ago, so I have some time to think it through. Thanks!!!Andrea


----------



## Patulica (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, Its very uncomfortable (more so than a smear) to put in but if they use local its alot better. It takes about 5 mins to put ...well it did mine..I suffer from mostly IBS D I was ok. I ma not totally convinced that it is not affecting my IBS now so I would certainly research it before you have it put in.Hope this helps.


----------

